# Rasta stuff



## Flick Montana

A snowboarding rasta? I imagined they'd dress like this:


----------



## Guest

hahahahahah bigups bigups to all my rastafari jibbers


----------



## Guest

as a Jamaican I always find the whole obsession with rasta culture offensive and annoying. :dunno:


----------



## Guest

puffnstuff said:


> as a Jamaican I always find the whole obsession with rasta culture offensive and annoying. :dunno:


me too and im not even jamaican, i dont like corny kids that rock rasta flags just cuz they puff a little herb.


----------



## Suburban Blend

*I too suffer from Reggaemylitis*

*Haile Selassie was not THE Messiah!* But.. the Rastafarian Movement has had profound affects on many elements of society. 

Rasta colors - Red, Gold, and Green look rad together and are a popular symbol for those who puff and enjoy Reggae. When I add products to my website, I consider "rasta" to be a color scheme and list them as such.


----------



## Guest

Suburban Blend said:


> *Haile Selassie was not THE Messiah!* But.. the Rastafarian Movement has had profound affects on many elements of society.
> 
> Rasta colors - Red, Gold, and Green look rad together and are a popular symbol for those who puff and enjoy Reggae. When I add products to my website, I consider "rasta" to be a color scheme and list them as such.



what website? i can see how marketing rasta colors would be beneficial to a business cuz so many kids rock it.


----------



## Suburban Blend

Here you go Sheeky:
Mostly skateboards, belts, beanies, etc...

On a side note about deadlocks and rasta; Most kids today who have dreads know nothing about rasta and it's true meanings. Here is some good info here: Rastafari movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guest

Suburban Blend said:


> Here you go Sheeky:
> Mostly skateboards, belts, beanies, etc...
> 
> On a side note about deadlocks and rasta; Most kids today who have dreads know nothing about rasta and it's true meanings. Here is some good info here: Rastafari movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


thats pretty sick man. you just run a site? or do you own a shop too?


----------



## Suburban Blend

Sheeky said:


> thats pretty sick man. you just run a site? or do you own a shop too?


I'm a co-owner who is the IT guy and manager of our second store.


----------



## Guest

It is true Jamaican colors. The dresses are very good and attractive.The Rasta colors - Red, Gold, and Green and its combination is my favorite. I like it.


----------



## HoboMaster

I think most cool-crowd board-bum kids like it because to them Bob Marley is akin to smoking rasta, even though they dont listen to Bob Marley or know anything about him. It's just that fact that he was Jamaican and is a stereotype for smoking pot. They like smoking pot, and so they gravitate around those colors. Like most coolio fads, it's based on misinformation.


----------



## Seagull

puffnstuff... your name is puffnstuff. don't go getting irked by people portraying whatever stereotype you see in their choice of fashion based upon rasta colours.

And Hobo, I think its really not a big deal that kids idolize marley, albeit maybe sometimes because he burnt the reefer. Personally, I'm glad people would Idolize bob as opposed to say... getting the newest burton miley cyrus pro jacket with matching cowboy hat and cowboy snowboard boots. Yknow just sayin. Bob was a good dude, spoke peace. I think people should have a mother theresa stick, and a gandhi jacket, why not? It can get people thinkin


----------



## Tarzanman

I'm going to give you guys some info:

It doesn't snow in Jamaica. Like, EVER. Nobody surfs there, nobody skateboards there and daily life in the countryside of Jamaica way more in common with life in the country (think Georgia or Louisiana) than life in a US suburb (much less a ski resort)

I suppose there's nothing wrong with wanting to sport Rasta colors on a mountain, but it is another world. It is like if you were to wear a Metallica shirt to a cooking class... the meaning of whatever statement you are trying to make is completely moot or irrelevant.


----------



## HoboMaster

That's what I don't get Tarzan, it's like the Homie-Gettup. How many Homies from da hood snowboard? .03% more then likely.


----------



## SPAZ

lmao this is the best thread ever. burton blunt, anyone? :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ

HoboMaster said:


> I think most cool-crowd board-bum kids like it because to them Bob Marley is akin to smoking rasta, even though they dont listen to Bob Marley or know anything about him. It's just that fact that he was Jamaican and is a stereotype for smoking pot. They like smoking pot, and so they gravitate around those colors. Like most coolio fads, it's based on misinformation.


what if i like listening to bob marley while smoking pot?


----------



## NWBoarder

Then you can call yourself a stoner, just like all the rest of us who listen to Bob Marley while smoking a blunt.


----------



## Supermark snobo

Country hicks around my town are all in rasta colors. A few of them dont even know anything about Jamaica or Bob Marley. They also try to skate and wear wranglers down like gangsters while listening to rap. It is a sad depraved world in southern Oregon


----------



## HoboMaster

What will those crazy white kids do next!


----------



## Muki

Imagine a world where white kids...act white


----------



## SPAZ

NWBoarder28 said:


> Then you can call yourself a stoner, just like all the rest of us who listen to Bob Marley while smoking a blunt.


i actually make a point of not being a stoner. the other day we were having some dank shit from a bong and after i took a huge toke i coughed for like 5 minutes and was done for the day


----------



## SPAZ

HoboMaster said:


> What will those crazy white kids do next!


maybe they will act like themselves, since their stoner sub-culture is becoming so large.
or i might just be high... :laugh:


----------



## Tarzanman

They will grow up a little and then start going to Burning Man


Muki said:


> Imagine a world where white kids...act white


----------



## JustLove

HoboMaster said:


> How many Homies from da hood snowboard? .03% more then likely.


I guess I fall in that .03% LOL


But really, I understand both points. And if we look at history, you will find that there have been many times when a fad or particular culture is attractive to poeple who understand nothing about it. I'm from the hood (really) where people get shot and all types of shit, but that don't mean I'm riding in rasta colors. I smoke, but not b/c of rasta or marley influences. However, I'm not going to knock the white kid who does. Either way, if you see me on the mountain and have a problem .....I'm going to smack the shit out of you, just like I did to a guy last yr. at copper. So wear what you want, and smoke on. 

that's my take on it, if you have a problem with it, I'll smack the shit out of you too! LOL


On another note, "Summer" get the fuck outta here. We gots work to do! haha


----------



## Leo

I effin love when I see black people on the mountain. My friend always makes fun of himself for consistently being the only black dude riding at Tahoe :laugh:

I've actually been seeing more and more black people riding here in Michigan. Actually, most are skiing. But still!

I heard some white kids laughing at this black kid snowboarding in the lift behind me. I told them to shut the fuck up and yelled out "you fucking rock" to the dude snowboarding :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarzanman

I've always thought... there is nothing to do in the inner city except go the park and play on the street.

If skateboarding every hits it big in urban areas among poor people... then watch out because the X-games will turn into the NBA/NFL with tons of minorities taking top place in the street competitions.


----------



## thtrussiankid01

Thread Revival
Ill be honest i love rasta stuff and im a white european(russian). My gear has gotten a jamaican vibe, green and yellow. Im not completly educated about the rastafarian movement but i do love jamaica. Its such a beautiful island and it saddens me knowing how many people live in poverty there and the crime there.
And yes i do love Bob Marley and not just Bob Marley, all reggae and Ska. Ive even been to his son Ziggy's concerts. And i do enjoy the ganja but i listened to the music way before i knew of the ganj.


----------



## uh oh a virus

well i went to jamaca once when i was like 7 and ever since i never lost the whole chill mindset. even before then i was mega chill. i love jamaca and i wouldnt be ashamed to rep it, but all the kids that rep it just because they can, now that annoys me.


----------



## kraig4422

I love rasta stuff. I've studied up a little on Rastafarianism and while I don't agree with it, it's got some good ideas about peace and oppressed people being freed. I just like to chill


----------



## mbesp

i have a pair of ear buds that are rasta colored. Guess i'm a poser haha


----------



## F.T

I just like the colours tbh. I have a pair of rasta gloves and a beanie. I just think they look good, I don't try and be a rasta lol.


----------



## threej21

Muki said:


> Imagine a world where white kids...act white


how do you act "white", or "black" for that matter....you prolly meant no harm here, but these kind of statements are what have to end for racism to ever die....people are who they are regardless of skin color....a white person in baggy rasta colored clothes listening to rap, would prolly be considered a "******" or whatever cross race derogatory name you want to label him/her...but the way i see it, due to all sorts of influences, that person prolly acts/dresses that way b/c that is who they are.....and it happens the other way too, people like to make comments/remarks about a black guy that dresses in suits and speaks proper english...all bullshit.......

He (Bob Marley) had this idea, it was kind of a virologist idea, he believed he could cure racism and hate, literally cure it by injecting music and love into people's lives. One day he was scheduled to perform at a peace concert, gunmen came to his house and shot him down. Two days later he walked out on that stage and sang. Somebody asked him why. He said the people who were trying to make this world worse are not taking a day off. How can I? Light up the darkness.


----------



## uh oh a virus

I love rasta stuff. Now I don't puff, but I do love Jamaica. Once you go their, you never loose the vibes =] I plan on getting a rasta colored jacket for next season, and black pants.


----------



## labowsky

threej21 said:


> He (Bob Marley) had this idea, it was kind of a virologist idea, he believed he could cure racism and hate, literally cure it by injecting music and love into people's lives. One day he was scheduled to perform at a peace concert, gunmen came to his house and shot him down. Two days later he walked out on that stage and sang. Somebody asked him why. He said the people who were trying to make this world worse are not taking a day off. How can I? Light up the darkness.


haha nice copy/paste! not to start a war but racism will never be gone. just saying.
but i agree with you that we should let people live their lives and not judge so much.
rasta colours are pretty sick, i just wouldn't wear them cause it isn't my style.


----------



## threej21

labowsky said:


> haha nice copy/paste! not to start a war but racism will never be gone. just saying.
> but i agree with you that we should let people live their lives and not judge so much.
> rasta colours are pretty sick, i just wouldn't wear them cause it isn't my style.


fwiw, i wasnt trying to claim that last part as my own words, guess i just forgot to include quotation marks...but yea, it might not ever be gone, but i feel like if more people actually speak out agaisnt it, the better the chances of it maybe going away some day


----------

